# Banana Blueberry



## Angell Wine (Jan 23, 2006)

Started this one today, don't know how it's going to turn out. What do all you think?
<UL>
<LI>7 lbs Bananas 
<LI>3 lbs Blueberries 
<LI>8.lbs Honey 
<LI>4 tsp yeast nutrient 
<LI>1 tsp pectic enzyme 
<LI>1 tsp liquid tannin 
<LI>.5 bentonite 
<LI>3 campden tablets 
<LI>5 tsp acid blend 
<LI>2.75 spring water 
<LI>starting sg 1.092 
<LI>
<DIV align=left>acid level .50
<LI>
<DIV align=left>red star Montrachet yeast
<LI>
<DIV align=left>makes 3 gallons</LI>[/list]*Edited by: Angell Wine *


----------



## Angell Wine (Jan 24, 2006)

Pitched yeast &amp; 24 Hrs later :


----------



## pkcook (Jan 26, 2006)

AW


Montrachet yeast sure make the foam! Is that a stainless steel primary you are using? What size? Looks wonderful!


Pat


----------



## Angell Wine (Jan 27, 2006)

It's a 4 gallon stainless steel cooking pot. Looks great but the smell is strong. Got the whole house smelling.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 27, 2006)

Angell Wine said:


> Looks great but the smell is strong. Got the whole house smelling.




This is a good thing, right? It sure is in our house! Don't burn candles, make wines!


----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 2, 2006)

Transfered it to the carboy at Sg 1.010


----------



## pkcook (Feb 2, 2006)

Angell Wine,


What a beautiful color. I would have expected a darker blue with blueberries. This is more like the color of a red raspberry. 


What was the color of the starting must?


----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 3, 2006)

The Starting Color was a Bark Purple. It has lighting up a bit on the color but it is still a purple color. About this color here. The camera does not show the true color of it.


----------



## masta (Feb 3, 2006)

Steve,


Looking at your recipe I don't see amounts for the bananas and blueberrys...could you update this post please.


I would also be curious as to your steps on make-up...could you give us some details on this also.


Thanks


----------



## Angell Wine (Mar 11, 2006)

I've got a problem with my mead.Took a sample tonight to see how it was coming along and guess what; Hydrogen sulphide !! Burn my nose, light me on fire. Is there any way to get rid if this. put a copper pipe in it, I don't Know. the learning curve got pretty tight on this one. Need help !!!!!!!!!


----------



## masta (Mar 12, 2006)

Angell,


A quick search and I found this post by Tim Vandergrift on dealing with Hydrogen Sulphide for wine but I am certian it would apply to your mead also:


"Hydrogen sulphide is a by-product of defective yeast metabolism. It's pretty rare in wine kits, as the usual causes are low nutrient levels and old, stale yeast--two things that kits nearly always avoid. Still it does happen, usually due to a genetic reproduction error on the part of the yeast. 

The best trick would be to add an extra quarter teaspoon of metabisulphite powder to your wine, and to aerate it. The best way to aerate it would be to rack it vigorously--say, rack it into a clean carboy, but instead of being nice and careful with the racking, allow the wine to flow down the side of the carboy. It will spread out into a fan-shape, exposing a lot more wine surface area to air. Let it sit for a few minutes and try a sample, and see if it is improved. 

If that doesn't fix it, you can do some very splashy stirring. I like to use a kitchen whisk in a primary. I have a whisk three feet long that I use for this purpose (the joys of marrying a professional chef). 

If that doesn't fix it, don't use pennies. They barely have any copper in any case. But a copper fix is pretty easy and pretty reliable. Just don't overdo it. 

The best way to *overdo* it is to use a commercial copper sulphate solution. It's a blue liquid (looks like windex) and a few drops too much can give you copper poisoning--rarley severe condition, but certainly to be avoided. 

Just for treating H2S (Hydrogen sulphide) wines I keep a 3-foot length of 1/4 inch copper tubing in my wine supplies. It's from a plumbing shop, and I never use it for anything else. Sanitise it with sulphites and use it to stir your wine for three minutes. Usually this will knock out H2S immediately."


----------



## Angell Wine (Mar 12, 2006)

I think am going to make a racking crane out of copper tubing a rack it once a week. I filter it last night with number 2 filter hoping to strip some of it out. It help a little but not anuff. keep you posted. thanks for the help Masta.


----------

